# Streaming video from S2 Tivo (HR10-250) (help)



## Modulator03 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello,
Just to give you a little background, I have a InstantCake'd/PTVnet'd HR10-250 running 6.4a. I also have TivoWebPlus 2.1, vserver, tserver, hackman, and superpatch installed. 
So my problem lies with trying to stream recorded content. I installed tyshow filters/codecs (I can download my shows in .ty format with tytools client and play them fine). when I click on the .asx link from within TivoWebPlus, however, WMP opens briefly and then closes. (I am playing video that was recorded after applying superpatch)
Can anyone help me fix this problem? 

===============================

UPDATE: I *thought* the problem lied within the installation of TyShow codecs (due to VsrvSrc.ax not registering) but I was able to download a different version and then VsrvSrc.ax registered fine. I dont know if this is the fault of Windows 7 (x64), but the extracted .ty files play fine with WMP and VLC.
I now get an error from WMP when trying to open the .asx stream:
"Runtime Error: This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way." 

I have tried streaming on XP Pro (32b), Vista Ultimate (32b) and W7 (64b) and it does not work.

Please help! What can I do to enable streaming from my HR10-250?
Also, is there any hope of streaming content directly to my Android device over LAN? (Nexus One :up


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that's the error you get when vserver isn't running on the Tivo. Make sure you start it before you try to stream anything.



Modulator03 said:


> Hello,
> Just to give you a little background, I have a InstantCake'd/PTVnet'd HR10-250 running 6.4a. I also have TivoWebPlus 2.1, vserver, tserver, hackman, and superpatch installed.
> So my problem lies with trying to stream recorded content. I installed tyshow filters/codecs (I can download my shows in .ty format with tytools client and play them fine). when I click on the .asx link from within TivoWebPlus, however, WMP opens briefly and then closes. (I am playing video that was recorded after applying superpatch)
> Can anyone help me fix this problem?
> ...


----------



## Modulator03 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have been working on this problem for quite some time.

Anyway, in regard to your response: I checked the installation of vserver on my tivo, opened PuTTY, and typed the command to start vserver. Sure enough, the streaming worked perfectly. However, the only thing I did differently was that I left the PuTTY bash prompt open, and when I disconnected streaming did not work anymore.

so my next question is, do I have to keep an open telnet prompt with my tivo at "accepting connections"? Or can I have the service running on the tivo at boot and/or constantly without the need to maintain the service through telnet whenever I need it?


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

fork it into the background, ie

vserver &

in a startup script or something


----------

